# HME developer needed



## BabySeal (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey HME gurus,

I'm in need of a TiVo HME developer who's willing to do a short assignment for compensation. If anyone is interested, please send me a PM with a list of credentials and such and I'll reply back with details of what I need.

Thanks!!!


----------



## BabySeal (Oct 20, 2006)

Any takers?


----------



## jbcooley (May 13, 2007)

Have you found someone yet? I tried to send you a private message but was blocked by the forum software.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Seems to me like you would get more interest if you tell a little about the assignment.

David


----------

